# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du Lich Thien Nhien: Chuyên tổ chức tour Hong Kong Giá Tốt- Hotline :Thy-0937939190

## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*
*


*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
** HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 

*Điểm nổi bật :*  Tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng: Tham quan “Đại lộ ngôi sao” – nơi ghi dấu nền điện ảnh Hông Kông. Tự do mua sắm tại “Chợ Đàn Bà”. Tham quan nơi diễn ra lễ trao trả Hồng Kông về cho CHND Trung Hoa. Khám phá “Công Viên Disneyland” với những chú chuột Micky thật đáng yêu. Các trò chơi hấp dẫn, cảm giác mạnh. Miếu Huỳnh Đại Tiên, Ngắm cảnh tại Đỉnh Núi Thái Bình từ trên cao xuống, Bảo Tàng Sáp, Thỏa thích mua sắm các mặt hàng thương hiệu nổi tiếng tại các chuỗi siêu thị, trung tâm thượng mại lớn nhỏ *…
*




*Ngày 01 

TPHCM – HONGKONG 

ĂN TRƯA, TỐI


**

Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, đoàn làm thủ tục cho đoàn đi Hong Kong.Đến sân bay Quốc Tế Chek Lap Kok, xe và HDV địa phương đón và đưa đoàn đi tham quan Cầu Thanh Mã (Tsing Ma Bridge) được xây dựng năm 1997 nối liền hai hòn đảo quan trọng của Hồng Kông là Tsing Yi và Ma Wan – cầu treo đẹp nhất Châu Á và lớn thứ 7 trên thế giớiQuý khách dùng bữa tối.Tự do mua sắm ở chợ Đàn Bà – Khu chợ nổi tiếng với các mặt hàng miễn thuế nổi tiếng trên thế giới.Xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc Quý khách có thể đăng ký chương trình Hong Kong By Night rực rỡ sắc màu – dạo tàu ngắm phố đêm giữa 2 bờ bán đảo Kowlon và đảo Hong Kong về đêm… (chi phí tự túc)
**



Ngày 02 

HONG KONG 

ĂN 3 BỮA




Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn.Đoàn đi viếng thăm Chùa Wong Tai Sin (Miếu Huỳnh Đại Tiên) – ngôi chùa nổi tiếng linh thiêng của người dân Hong Kông. Không chỉ ở Hồng Kông mà ngay cả những người ở Trung Quốc đại lục cũng thường xuyên sang đây để cúng bái. Được xây dựng từ năm 1921 theo truyền thuyết là một vị hòa thượng tên là Wong Tai Sin đã tu hành chính quả nơi đây và từ đó lấy tên của ông đặt cho ngôi miếu này.Xe đưa quý khách tham quan đỉnh Núi Thái Bình nơi có giá đất đắt nhất thế giới, ngọn núi Thái Bình cao 552m nằm giữa đảo Hồng Kông và Cửu Long. Quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh vịnh Victoria,đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Vịnh Nước Cạn.Tiếp tục tham quan Bảo Tàng Sáp, chụp hình lưu niệm cùng các tượng sáp như thật của các nhân vật nổi tiếng thế giới. Sau đó đoàn xuống núi Thái Bình cùng xe điện để ngắm toàn cảnh trên cao từ trên núi..Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà Hàng nổi Jumbo – nhà hàng nổi đặc sắc nhất Hồng Kông, nơi Quý khách có thể thưởng thức tất cả các món ăn truyền thống của xứ cảng thơm và ngắm nhìn các du thuyền của giới thượng lưu Hồng Kông.Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Nhà Bàn Giao, nơi ký kết hiệp định trao trả Hong Kông về cho Trung Quốc năm 1997, tham quan “Quảng Trường Dương Tử Kinh”, Trung tâm Sản Xuất Vàng Bạc Đá Quý,đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Đại lộ Ngôi sao có chiều dài gần nửa km gắn 100 ngôi sao in dấu vân tay và chữ ký của các nhân vật nổi tiếng Hong Kong.Đoàn dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.Quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các khu trung tâm mua sắm và siêu thị nổi tiếng nhất Hong Kong.




Ngày 03 

HONG KONG - FREEDAY 

ĂN 1 BỮA




Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, Quý khách có thể tự do mua sắm, hoặc tham gia đăng ký các một trong các option tour như:


Công viên giải trí Disneyland Hong Kong - 1.590.000VNĐ (Bao gồm vé tham quan Disneyland + 1 phiếu ăn coupon). Tại đây Quý khách có thể tham gia những trò chơi độc đáo hiện đại không giới hạn trong công viên cùng những chương trình biểu diễn hoành tráng rực rỡ như:Festival of the Lion King, The Golden Mickey, Diễu hành các nhân vật Disneyland, khu Main Street với hàng ngàn món quà lưu niệm độc đáo,… tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh hoặc xem phim 4D. Quý khách được tham gia khu trò chơi Toy Story Land – lấy cảm hứng từ series ba phần của “bom tấn” “Câu Chuyện Đồ Chơi”- bộ phim hoạt hình có doanh thu cao nhất mọi thời đại của nước Mỹ. Tối Quý khách thưởng thức màn bắn pháo hoa vô cùng độc đáo ở Lâu đài Người đẹp ngủ trong rừng.


Đại Nhĩ Sơn – 1.190.000VNĐ: (Bao gồm vé cáp treo khứ hồi + 1 bữa ăn chay) nơi có bức tượng Phật Thích Ca lớn nhất châu Á. Quý khách có dịp ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh đảo Lantau, sân bay Cheklapkok- công trình lấn biển lớn nhất ở Hong Kong, toàn cảnh khu vựcTsungchung từ trên cao. Tiếp tục chinh phục Đại Nhĩ Sơn, tham quan Bảo Tàng Phật, nghe HDV giới thiệu về quá trình xây dựng bức tượng Đức Phật Thích Ca lớn nhất Châu Á tại đây. Quý khách lễ Phật cầu phúc lành, ngắm toàn cảnh núi Đại Nhĩ Sơn. Tiếp tục viếng “Hùng Sơn Đại Điện“. Đoàn ăn trưa với các món chay đặc sắc.Công viên Hải Dương – 1.090.000VNĐ (Bao gồm vé tham quan + 1 phiếu ăn coupon). Công viên lớn nhất thế giới nằm trên bán đảo Hồng Kông. Với diện tích 170 dặm, gồm có nhà hát Đại Dương, Bể cá mập, Vườn đại dương với hơn 400 loài sinh vật biển từ các vùng đảo thuộc Thái Bình Dương và từ biển Nam Trung Quốc… tha hồ bơi lặn khám phá đại dương đầy màu sắc nhé. Ngoài ra bạn cũng đượcchiêm ngưỡng cặp đôi gấu trúc Panda quý hiếm, những màn biểu diễn kỹ thuật của các chú cá heo…




Ngày 04 

HONGKONG - FREEDAY – TP.HCM 

ĂN SÁNG




Dùng điểm tâm. xe đón Quý khách ra sân bay làm thủ tục về Việt NamĐoàn tự do mua sắm tại Duty Free Shopping – khu miễn thuế sầm uất ở sân bay Hong Kong để mua sắm các sản phẩm cao cấp giá rẻ. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất.Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.


CHUYẾN BAY: 
CX776 SGN-HKG 11:25 ------ CX771 HKG-SGN 22:20
CX772 SGN-HKG 06:25 ------ CX765 HKG-SGN 16:20
CX764 SGN-HKG 19:00 ------ CX771 HKG-SGN 22:20
GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn TP.HCM – HONG KONG – TP.HCM.
2. Thuế phi trường 2 nước, thuế an ninh; phụ phí xăng dầu
(có thể thay đổi theo thông báo của hãng hàng không).
3. Xe ô tô chất lượng cao có máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt tuyến tại nước ngòai.
4. Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4**** (2 khách / phòng). Panda Hotel:http://www.pandahotel.com.hk/en/
(Hoặc tương đương tiêu chuẩn)
5. Các bữa ăn theo chương trình. 
6. Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
7. Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt suốt tuyến.
8. Lệ phí Visa nhập cảnh Hong Kong theo chương trình.
9. Tặng phí bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế (theo bảo hiểm du lịch Việt Nam).
10. Quà tặng: NÓN DU LỊCH – TÚI XÁCH DU LỊCH – BAO ĐỰNG HỘ CHIẾU.

**KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
1. Hộ chiếu (thời hạn không dưới 6 tháng).
2. Phụ thu phòng đơn.
3. Hành lý quá cước qui định. Xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình + Các show về đêm.
4. Điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
5. Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV, tài xế (mức đề nghị: 65.000VNĐ / khách / ngày).

**ĐIỀU KIỆN ĐỐI VỚI KHÁCH NGƯỜI NƯỚC NGOÀI HOẶC VIỆT KIỀU:
1. Visa tái nhập vào Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài hoặc khách Việt Kiều(1.300.000VNĐ)/(Visa nhận tại cửa khẩu và có giá trị vào Việt Nam 1 lần - trong 3 tháng đối với Việt kiều).
2. Mang theo tờ khai hải quan nhập cảnh, visa, vé máy bay gốc từ nước ngoài mới vào Việt Nam.
**ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:
1. Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 21 ngày, Quý khách chịu 100% cọc và visa (nếu có).
2. Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 14 ngày, Quý khách chịu 50% tiền tour và visa (nếu có).
3. Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 07 ngày, Quý khách chịu 100% tiền tour và visa (nếu có).

LƯU Ý:
Hồ sơ cần: Qúy khách nộp hồ sơ trước 15 ngày làm việc (Không tính thứ 7, CN, các ngày nghỉ lễ).
- Hộ chiếu bản gốc + 2 tấm hình 4x6cm phông trắng + CMND photo.
- Dưới 18 tuổi bổ sung thêm giấy khai sinh photo.
- Dưới 18 tuổi không đi kèm với cha mẹ, cần phải có giấy xác nhận Ủy Quyền của địa phương để đi cùng với người thân.

Sau thời gian 15 ngày làm việc, Quý khách phải thanh toán thêm tiền visa 1.290.000VNĐ, và bổ sung thêm 1 số giấy tờ như: 
- CMND
- Sổ tiết kiệm trong tài khoản Ngân Hàng, tối thiểu 60.000.000VNĐ.
- Giấy phép kinh doanh (Nếu có)
- Hợp Đồng Lao Động, Bảo Hiểm Y Tế & Xã Hội (Nếu có) 
- Giấy Đăng ký hết hôn. (Nếu có)
Toàn bộ giấy tờ phải được công chứng.

**Trong những trường hợp khách quan như: khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như: máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Công ty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.**
P/S : Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms.HOANG MAI THY hoangthy1186--0937 939 190 -62980888
VP CHINH : 1356, 3/2str,F.2,Q.11
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Email: Naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
THÁI LAN + SIN 4N + SIN-MA+CAM + HONG KONG +TOUR NỘI ĐỊA + BOOK PHÒNG HOTEL GIÁ TỐT NHẤT + VE MAY BAY GIA RE + VISA CAC NUOC + XE DU LICH


*
*
*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

^^ up up len top

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190**
**- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
HONG KONG - DISNEY - BẢO TÀNG SÁP 
23/02 & 09/03
*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*Du Lich Thien Nhien: Chuyên tổ chức tour Hong Kong Giá Tốt- Hotline :Thy-0937939190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
HONG KONG - DISNEY - BẢO TÀNG SÁP 
23/02 & 09/03*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

* HONGKONG (5N4D) 05/04 = 13.900.000VND - HH 1.000.000VND*
* HONGKONG (4N3D) 20/04 = 13.900.0000VND - HH 1.000.000VND*
* HONGKONG Disneyland, THAMQUYEN-QUANG CHAU (6N5D) 29/03 = 14,990.000VND - HH 1.000.000vnd - BAY CX*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*(*)  DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN nhan khach cac doan (*)
Thai Lan: 27/03 – 1,4,6,18,20/04  = $339 - $349
TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409
HK – Freeday 5N: 05/04 = $659
Mal Sin 6N: 28/03 – 03/04 = $628 – Bay VN
Sin 4N: 27/03 = $518
Sin Mal Sin 7N: 23/03 = $618 – Bay Lion
Cam 4N: 20,27/03 = $129(4*-3*) - $149(4*-4*) –- 30/04 = $179(4*-4*)
Tour trong nước , thuê xe DL, Vé may bay
****CHUYÊN VISA LẺ, VISA ĐOÀN
(*) Hotline-THY 0937939190 (*)


*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM

**HONG KONG FREE DAY 4N: 20/4 (659$) -29/4 (703) - 3,25/05 -8,15/6 (612)​
HONKONG -TQ-CHU HAI 5N: 10,17/05 (659)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM

**HONG KONG FREE DAY 4N: 20/4 (659$) -29/4 (703) - 3,25/05 -8,15/6 (612)​
HONKONG -TQ-CHU HAI 5N: 10,17/05 (659)


*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

DU LICH THIEN NHIEN 
*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM

**HONG KONG FREE DAY 4N: 20/4 (659$) -29/4 (703) - 3,25/05 -8,15/6 (612)​
HONKONG -TQ-CHU HAI 5N: 10,17/05 (659)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM

**HONG KONG FREE DAY 4N: 20/4 (659$) -29/4 (703) - 3,25/05 -8,15/6 (612)​
HONKONG -TQ-CHU HAI 5N: 10,17/05 (659)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM

**HONG KONG FREE DAY 4N: 20/4 (659$) -29/4 (703) - 3,25/05 -8,15/6 (612)​
HONKONG -TQ-CHU HAI 5N: 10,17/05 (659)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339*
* SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI*
*     28/04 = $ 559*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608  27/04 = $708*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*    30/04 = $160 net (4*-4*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  29/04 = $703---03,25/05 =$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339*
* SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI*
*     28/04 = $ 557*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608  27/04 = $708*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*    30/04 = $160 net (4*-4*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  29/04 = $703---03,25/05 =$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*  hongkong - freeday:* 
*    4d:  03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*    5d:  30/04 = $793* 
*chuyen vi sa( hongkong, trung quoc, dai loan…)- cong van visa -ve may bay*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*hong kong free day 4n: 20/4 (659$) -29/4 (703) - 3,25/05 -8,15/6 (612)​
honkong -tq-chu hai 5n: 10,17/05 (659)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*hongkong - freeday: 
4d: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612
5d: 30/04 = $793 
chuyen vi sa( hongkong, trung quoc, dai loan…)- cong van visa -ve may bay*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  03.25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*    5D:  10,17/05 = $659* 
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     08,15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*     = $127 net (4*-3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*    5D:  10,17/05 = $659* 
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*hongkong - freeday: 
4d: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612
5d: 30/04 = $793 
chuyen vi sa( hongkong, trung quoc, dai loan…)- cong van visa -ve may bay*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,20/5 = $ 349 --  30/05 =$359 –06/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,20/5 = $ 349 --  30/05 =$359 –06/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,20/5 = $ 349 --  30/05 =$359 –06/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,20/5 = $ 349 --  30/05 =$359 –06/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*KHÁCH ĐĂNG KÝ VUI LÒNG CALL TRỰC TIẾP , SỐ LƯỢNG TỪ 2-10 KHÁCH ---> GIẢM GIÁ TOUR* 
*TỪ 2-5%/KHÁCH HOT HOT*
*Ngày 1 :*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BA*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  30/05 =$359 –Tháng 6,7,8/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*30/05 = $608 –7/06 = $628*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*DL NHA TRANG, DA LAT, PHAN THIET, MIEN TRUNG, MIEN BAC KHOI HANH HANG TUAN*
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:
 :Smile:  BANGKOK – PATTAYA:
     6D:  Tháng 6,7,8/2014 =$372
     5D:  06.13.20.27/6 =$358
 :Smile:  MAL-SIN 4N THU 5 Hằng Tuần:
     $ 485 Khách    
 :Smile:  MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:
    7/06 = $628 – 20,27/06 = $646
 :Smile:  SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:
     22,29/06 = $609
 :Smile:  CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: 
      $127 net (4*- 3*)
  PHMONPENH-SHIHANUK-BOKOR 4N 17/7
     $172 net (3-3-5*)
 :Smile:   HONGKONG - FREEDAY:
    4D:  15/06=$612
             27/06 =$659 – 13,20,27/07 =$703
TOUR BÌNH BA : Thứ 6 Hằng Tuần =1.490.000/ khach
CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY
 (*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)
www.dulichthiennhien.vn

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
HONG KONG - DISNEY - BẢO TÀNG SÁP 
23/02 & 09/03*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

:Smile:   hongkong - freeday:
    4d:  13.20.27/07=$736
             3.9.17/08 =$736

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*4D: 03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*5D: 30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:
 :Smile:  BANGKOK – PATTAYA:
     6D: 1.8.15.22.29/07 & T8 =$359
     5D:  2.4.9.11.16.18.23.25.30/7 & T08  =$329
 :Smile:  MAL-SIN 4N THU 5 Hằng Tuần:
     $ 485 Khách    
 :Smile:  MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:
     04/07 = $656-11.18.25/7 & T8=$646
 :Smile:  SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:
     22,29/06 = $608
 :Smile:  CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: 
      $127 net (4*- 3*)
 :Smile:   HONGKONG –OCEAN PARK:
    4D:  13.20.27/07=$736
             3.9.17/08 =$736
CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY
 (*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)
www.dulichthiennhien.vn

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*(*) THIEN NHIEN (*)*
* THAI LAN 4* Tang: Buffet 86 tang, Alcazar Show, Mua Boran, Sanctuary of Truth, Trai cuu, Cuoi voi, Buffet Trai cay..*
*      Sieu K.MAI ~ (5N) 23, 30/07 + Tháng08 = 6.990.000* 
*     (5N4D) HOT SALE 10, 25/7 = 6.990.000* 
*     CT. Truyen Thong (6N) 17/ 07 = 7.650.000*
* MAL-SIN 4N :*
*     04(full),10, 17, 24, 31/07 = 10.330.000*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     04, 11, 18, 25/07 = 13.760.000*
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*HONGKONG 4* (4N3D)* 
*       20, 27/07 SIEU KHUYEN MAI~ 13.990.000VND* 
* CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL....) - VÉ MÁY BAY*
*   (*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA 6N5D:*
*17/07 = 7.650.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANG BORAN 5N4D:*
*16, 18, 28/07 = 6.990.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA 5N4D HOTSALE:*
*25/07 = 6.990.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay VN:* 
*17/07 = 10.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*18, 25/07 = 13.690.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*13, 20, 27/07 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*17, 24/07 = 12.990.000*
** HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*27/07 – 03, 09, 17/08 = 13.990.000*
** HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND 5N4D:*
*30/08 (Le 2/9) = 15.280.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PAT– MUANG BORAN 5N* 
*   29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 6.690.000*
*   12.19/09 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PAT -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   28/08 = 8.290.000đ* 
*   02/09 = 7.290.000  * 
*   09.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   26/09-11.24/10  = 13.100.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   14.21.28/9 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   11.18.25/09 = 10.900.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
** SHIHANOUK BOKOR 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n :* *3.390.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PAT– MUANG BORAN 5N* 
*   29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 6.690.000*
*   12.19/09 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PAT -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   28/08 = 8.290.000đ* 
*   02/09 = 7.290.000  * 
*   09.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   26/09-11.24/10  = 13.100.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   14.21.28/9 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   11.18.25/09 = 10.900.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
** SHIHANOUK BOKOR 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n :* *3.390.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN:  van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – SIAM NIRAMIT*
*6N5D: 27, 30/09 – 14, 21, 28/10 = 6tr790*
*5N4D: 10, 17, 24, 31/10 = 6tr490*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANGBORAN:*
*5N4D: 3/10 = 6tr690*
*6N5D: 7/10 = 7tr290*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D:* 
*11, 24/10 = 12tr480*
** HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*25/10 = 12tr590*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.190.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN:  van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – SIAM NIRAMIT*
*   5N: 10/10 = 6.490.000*
*   6N: 14.21/10 = 6.790.000* 
**** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 5N:*
*   17, 24, 31/10* 
*   07.14.21.28/11= 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 6N:* 
*   21.28 /10* 
*   04.11.18.25/11 = 7.190.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D:*
*   9.16.23.30 /10 = 10tr900* 
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D:* 
*   13.18.24/10 = 12tr480*
** HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   25/10 = 12tr590*
*09.13.22/11 = 11tr990*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.190.000 (visa Cam tang 35usd)*
*XLH: Ms THY : 0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*LỊCH TOUR HỒNG KỒNG HẤP DẪN CHO DỊP NOEL VÀ TẾT TÂY:**
- Tour du lịch Hong Kong - Bảo Tàng Sáp - Kết hợp Tự do mua sắm (Siêu khuyến mãi)
(4D3D) 09/11/2014 -> 12/11/2014 TRỌN GÓI 11.990.000 VNĐ

- Du Lịch Hồng Kông - Sky 100 - Thẩm Quyến - Quảng Châu - Siêu Tiết Kiệm
(5N4D) 13/11/2014 -> 17/11/2014 TRỌN GÓI 10.990.000 VNĐ

- Tour du lịch Hong Kong - Bảo Tàng Sáp - Kết hợp Tự do mua sắm
(4D3D) 13/11/2014 -> 16/11/2014 TRỌN GÓI 12.590.000 VNĐ

- Du Lịch Hồng Kông - Sky 100 - Thẩm Quyến - Quảng Châu - Siêu Tiết Kiệm
(5N4D) 20/11/2014 -> 24/11/2014 TRỌN GÓI 10.990.000 VNĐ

- Siêu khuyến mãi Hồng Kông - Macau - Disneyland - Bảo Táng Sáp (Siêu khuyến mãi)
(4D3D) 22/11/2014 -> 25/11/2014 TRỌN GÓI 15.990.000 VNĐ

- Tour Du Lịch Hong Kong - Bảo Tàng Sáp - Disneyland - Kết Hợp Tự Do Mua Sắm
(4D3D) 22/11/2014 -> 25/11/2014 TRỌN GÓI 13.290.000 VNĐ

- Du Lịch Hồng Kông - Sky 100 - Thẩm Quyến - Quảng Châu - Siêu Tiết Kiệm
(5N4D) 27/11/2014 -> 01/12/2014 TRỌN GÓI 10.990.000 VNĐ

- Tour du lịch Hong Kong - Bảo Tàng Sáp - Kết hợp Tự do mua sắm
(4D3D) 06/12/2014 -> 09/12/2014 TRỌN GÓI 12.590.000 VNĐ

- Du Lịch Hồng Kông - Sky 100 - Thẩm Quyến - Quảng Châu - Siêu Tiết Kiệm
(5N4D) 11/12/2014 -> 15/12/2014 TRỌN GÓI 11.990.000 VNĐ

- Du Lịch Hồng Kông - Sky 100 - Thẩm Quyến - Quảng Châu - Siêu Tiết Kiệm
(5N4D) 18/12/2014 -> 22/12/2014 TRỌN GÓI 11.990.000 VNĐ

- Tour Hong Kong - Macau - Disneyland - Bảo Tàng Sáp 5N4Đ
(5N4D) 18/12/2014 -> 22/12/2014 TRỌN GÓI 17.990.000 VNĐ

- Tour du lịch Hong Kong - Bảo Tàng Sáp - Kết hợp Tự do mua sắm (Lễ Noel)
(4D3D) 23/12/2014 -> 26/12/2014 TRỌN GÓI 14.990.000 VNĐ

- Du Lịch Hồng Kông - Sky 100 - Thẩm Quyến - Quảng Châu - Siêu Tiết Kiệm (Lễ Noel)
(5N4D) 24/12/2014 -> 28/12/2014 TRỌN GÓI 13.990.000 VNĐ

- Du Lịch Hồng Kông - Sky 100 - T.Quyến - Quảng Châu - Siêu Tiết Kiệm (Lễ Tết Tây)
(5N4D) 28/12/2014 -> 01/01/2015 TRỌN GÓI 14.390.000 VNĐ

- Tour du lịch Hong Kong - Bảo Tàng Sáp - Kết hợp Tự do mua sắm (Lễ Tết Tây)
(4D3D) 29/12/2014 -> 01/01/2015 TRỌN GÓI 16.390.000 VNĐ*

----------

